# New Black Diamond Storm 2014



## fedcas (Jan 10, 2014)

BD recently released the new Spot 2014 on its website (you can read more here http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Black-Diamond-SPOT-Different-or-Two-Versions )

the new Storm it's not there yet... but









i bet we'll have a new Storm soon! i'm really looking forward to see it, i'm curious to see if they managed to improve one of the few good headlpamps in that price range without spoling it (like they did with the Revolt, for instance)


----------



## fedcas (Jan 11, 2014)

OMG!!!!
















160 lumens

2 SinglePower white LEDs and 2 SinglePower red LEDs output 25 lumens [it seems like red leds are as powerful as white ones! nice]

PowerTap Technology allows fast and simple transitioning between full and dimmed power with just a tap of a finger on the side of the touch-sensitive housing

Use the 3 strobe functions to flash white light on high or low, or red light

i think the beam is also wider, cause they give the same max throw even if it's 160 lumens vs 100... which is really good cause the beam was too tight on the previous Storm (the main reason why i swapped the XP-E with and XP-G2)

everything else seems mantained from the previous model (including the IP-X7  )

http://www.rei.com/product/866384/black-diamond-storm-headlamp#tabs


it looks really promising!


----------



## Kwenchana (Jan 13, 2014)

arggg tempting, waiting for the flood runtime specs...


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jan 14, 2014)

Crap..this is tempting.

(And to think I already own a older model Black Diamond Storm.)


----------



## fedcas (Jan 14, 2014)

AMD64Blondie said:


> (And to think I already own a older model Black Diamond Storm.)



even worse... i modded mine a couple of weeks ago 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...f-100-lumens&p=4349251&viewfull=1#post4349251


----------



## saunterer (Jan 14, 2014)

I just got my BD Storm in the mail today... 160 lumens version with power tap (orange model). I went to Cabelas last week and looked at them (the 100 lumens model) and decided not to get one. Got home, and decided that my gift card was burning a hole in my pocket and ended up ordered one off the web. I was surprised because I did not know there was an updated model.

I've only played with it for about 5 minutes outside, but here are my quick impressions:

- Definitely appears to be 160 lumens.
- love the dimmability of all the LEDs
- The power tap, cycles between current brightness and max, with just a tap. (Appears to be some type of capacitive switch)
- The red LEDs focus kinda suck. They focus to a single spot about 6 feet in front of you. Usable, but not that floody.

I am going to play with it a bit more over the week, but can tell you right now, it will be replacing my PT Remix. Mainly due to the BD Storm 5 mm white LEDs and being dimmable between 25 and 4 lumens. I live on 40 acres in the middle of nowhere, and will be using it for farm chores, hunting, setting traps and what not. 

Ask away if you have any questions. But I can tell you, that I do like this headlamp.


----------



## fedcas (Jan 14, 2014)

saunterer said:


> ended up ordered one off the web. I was surprised because I did not know there was an updated model.



OMG!!! NO WAY! 



> - The power tap, cycles between current brightness and max, with just a tap. (Appears to be some type of capacitive switch).



but you can still cycle trough the brightness levels using the main button, can't you? cause a headlamp for outdoor usage that cannot be operated while wearing gloves would be pretty stupid


----------



## saunterer (Jan 14, 2014)

fedcas said:


> OMG!!! NO WAY!



Yes! Way! Here's proof.








fedcas said:


> but you can still cycle trough the brightness levels using the main button, can't you? cause a headlamp for outdoor usage that cannot be operated while wearing gloves would be pretty stupid



Yes you can. For example (regardless of LED) let's say you are at 50% power and need to hit maximum, you just tap the "power tap" button. Then tap it again, to return to 50% brightness. Once you power off, it defaults back to normal brightness (which is 75% based on the manual). My guess is the default brightness is about 100 lumens for the main LED, 20-ish for the 5mm. I'll have to try with gloves, but I'm guessing that it will not work. 

But the main button, you can still dim/increase the LED brightness by holding it down and cycling up or down.

Also, there is some slight PWM when the white LEDs are down at 4 lumens, but not bad at all... I have seen way worse. Any flashaholic can see it, but the general users will probably not notice. 

Love the proximity lighting (at least what they call it), nice and floody.

Tints are nice. The main LED is slightly cool, and the 5 mm LEDs are slightly warm. 

The button is a bit difficult to engage, but I was used to PT headlamps. No big deal.

The angle adjustment only ratchets 3 clicks down. I wish is was more finely adjustable, say 4 or 5 finer notches, but no big deal. 

I'll add more thoughts, as I play with it more. Just typing up random things at the moment.

Feel free to ask anything else.


----------



## fedcas (Jan 15, 2014)

saunterer said:


> Yes you can. For example (regardless of LED) let's say you are at 50% power and need to hit maximum, you just tap the "power tap" button. Then tap it again, to return to 50% brightness. Once you power off, it defaults back to normal brightness (which is 75% based on the manual). My guess is the default brightness is about 100 lumens for the main LED, 20-ish for the 5mm. I'll have to try with gloves, but I'm guessing that it will not work.
> 
> But the main button, you can still dim/increase the LED brightness by holding it down and cycling up or down.




Ok, so if you have tried the old model in the shop, you mean that this new Storm has maintaned the exactly same interface as the previous one (except that the default power on setting is not full power, which is wise cause 160lm it's enough to say bye to your night vision for a few mins) and in addiction they put the Powertap thing which basically cycles through actual level-max-actual level-max each time you tap it? it would be really nice!!! i found kinda annoying when you are walking in a dimmed spot mode and wanted to look somewhere further and you had to either ramp down and up again to get to the max or switch off-flood-spot again (which is also tricky because of the strobe mode popping up) just to boost to the max for a few seconds... and then you have lost your dimmed setting and you have to ramp down again... this way it would be just perfect!


EDIT: oh yes it's just like that!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ob7r9aVXgKU

(by the way, this new storm it's not so new... that video is online since august )

I just wonder why they used this powertap sensor instead of a normal side button. It would have been less fancy but way more effective - i guess it's capacitive, so no way you can use it with gloves. Also, the capacitive touch screen from my phone freaks out with a few rain drops... it would be pretty disappointing if that happens to a headlamp too... could you check if water or wet fingers affect the sensor?




> Feel free to ask anything else.



oh yeah... what led did they put in there? XP-G2 i hope... i can distinguish the die in my old Storm and tell that it is (well, it was ) and XP-E... it should be similar on the new model.

mhh... it could be an XP-E2 as well, though... and it would be hard to tell the difference between XP-E2 and XP-G2, with the distortion from the headlamp optics...











can you tell us if it's not any of the older leds at least (green pcb and 3-4 strips on the die?)


----------



## fedcas (Jan 15, 2014)

!!!

in the video i linked the guy says about the powertap: "no buttons involved, great if you have gloves on" oo: i'm wondering how is that possible, it looks like a capacitive sensor. can you check if it's really working with some thick tissue in between?


----------



## saunterer (Jan 15, 2014)

fedcas said:


> Powertap thing which basically cycles through actual level-max-actual level-max each time you tap it? it would be really nice!!!



Exactly correct. Think of it as a toggle. And it works for every LED (main, 5 mm and red)



fedcas said:


> i guess it's capacitive, so no way you can use it with gloves. Also, the capacitive touch screen from my phone freaks out with a few rain drops... it would be pretty disappointing if that happens to a headlamp too... could you check if water or wet fingers affect the sensor?



I tested the Powertap with heavy leather gloves and synthetic winter gloves and it works. Strange. It was not 100% responsive with the taps, but it does work. I also wet my glove fingers and it works also. I then put the headlamp under running water in the sink, and could still use the powertap. So, if you are in a heavy rainstorm, it should work just fine.



fedcas said:


> it would be hard to tell the difference between XP-E2 and XP-G2, with the distortion from the headlamp optics...
> 
> can you tell us if it's not any of the older leds at least (green pcb and 3-4 strips on the die?)



As for the main LED, I could not tell through the optic. Also, I could not see the 5 mm dies through the lens casing even with a magnifying glass... it was too distorted. It's still too new to do surgery just yet. LOL


----------



## tubed (Jan 15, 2014)

i get asked about this light a lot by my sailing friends and they all need something that goes really low for working at night but not losing any (if possible) night vision. They're all attracted to the red LEDs but I'm concerned that at 25 lumens is quite bright.
Can you dim the Red LED's?


----------



## saunterer (Jan 15, 2014)

Tubed,

Yes, the red LEDs can be dimmed... and they are really, really dim on the lowest setting.

I would definitely be comfortable using them without fearing losing my night vision. And if the red LEDs were used previously, that is what will come on first so you do not blow out your night vision. So at least it does retain that in memory.


----------



## fedcas (Jan 15, 2014)

saunterer said:


> I tested the Powertap with heavy leather gloves and synthetic winter gloves and it works. Strange. It was not 100% responsive with the taps, but it does work. I also wet my glove fingers and it works also. I then put the headlamp under running water in the sink, and could still use the powertap. So, if you are in a heavy rainstorm, it should work just fine.



awesome!
thank you for the test 



> As for the main LED, I could not tell through the optic. Also, I could not see the 5 mm dies through the lens casing even with a magnifying glass... it was too distorted. It's still too new to do surgery just yet. LOL



no worries... it's a great headlamp and it's not very expensive, i think we'll see some review in the next weeks


----------



## saunterer (Jan 15, 2014)

fedcas said:


> awesome!
> thank you for the test
> 
> no worries... it's a great headlamp and it's not very expensive, i think we'll see some review in the next weeks



No problem, glad to help out. Hmmm, I'm guessing I'll see a comprehensive review soon, hint, hint. 

Now that the sun has set, after I eat dinner, I have some outside work to do... going to give this new 2014 Storm a workout later tonight.


----------



## tubed (Jan 15, 2014)

thanks Saunterer
that was very helpful.
this would be great light for sailors


----------



## saunterer (Jan 21, 2014)

Just a quick, rambling update after using my 2014 Storm for a week now.

I freakin' love this headlamp. I have used it for tending to the farm critters in the evening, checking/setting my traps around the property, diagnosing a relatives car that had a coolant leak, replacing some overhead lighting in a bathroom and for walks around our 40 acres at night. I am finding the "proximity lighting" my most used mode and what makes this headlamp great.

The only thing that I dislike, is using the main button with gloves on. It is really hard to locate and push, especially with heavy insulated leather gloves. I am finding that I have to remove them, just to push the button.


----------



## fedcas (Jan 23, 2014)

i've found a video review:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQ9gX8an0TI


----------



## Whitedwarf (Jan 27, 2014)

saunterer said:


> I am finding the "proximity lighting" my most used mode and what makes this headlamp great.



Have you used one of the 2013 black diamond storms? I didn't like the 2013 flood/proximity mode very much, the centre of the two beams was fairly dim compared to the periphery -its nice to have a wider field of view but the centre is still the most important IMO. I assumed this is due to the flood LEDs being buched up close to the reflector of the centre LED; the flood LEDs in the new storm are further apart which should have improved things?


----------



## saunterer (Jan 29, 2014)

I haven't used any prior Storms, nor ever have owned any Black Diamond equipment prior to buying this.

For my Storm, I would say that the light is evenly spaced across a field of view, let's say about 140 degrees (horizontal and vertical... so polar coordinates? LOL). Nice even light, with no holes or "hotspots". Now granted I wished it were a little brighter for some activities, but it works for 99% of most. What I really liked was when I was setting up some rabbit traps one night, it was nice to have an even floody amount of light for doing it, versus a 2 foot circle of bright light that the main beam gives. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Whitedwarf (Jan 30, 2014)

Just got this email from Black diamond europe: ''I would like to thank you for your mail to Black Diamond, the New storm will be out on the European market in the first weeks of March.''


----------



## Blue Sky (May 4, 2014)

It looks like Àmazon is the cheapest for the Storm and has free shipping.


----------



## InspectHerGadget (May 8, 2014)

It is a great general purpose headlamp. I use mine mainly for assembling new computer systems and working on things around the house where I need light and a free pair of hands. The red LED lights are useful. In fact it would be a great light for camping. The batteries also last a long time. I have the older 100 Lumen model. The problem with more Lumens is potentially the battery life is shorter, unless the new LED is 60% more efficient in operation.


----------



## Szemhazai (May 8, 2014)

The led is definitely not 60% more efficient, about 20% a few percent more or less.
The overall lumen output is an example of the ANSI optimized runtime, also the *new storm is no longer fully regulated *headlamp.






2 Single Power leds = 18 lumens max => After 30 minutes on 18 lumens the output droops by 30% ? Are you kidding ??


----------



## InspectHerGadget (May 17, 2014)

Evidently the issue is that the side mounted LEDs are not as efficient as the main one. They don't throw out much light. I really would only see a use for these say inside a tent at night and maybe for reading although the red LEDs may be better for that (it is good for reading maps but haven't tried reading a book by it).


----------



## jcw122 (May 24, 2014)

Anyone know if it's feasible to replace the main LED in this light with something warm?


----------



## jcw122 (May 27, 2014)

Szemhazai said:


> The led is definitely not 60% more efficient, about 20% a few percent more or less.
> The overall lumen output is an example of the ANSI optimized runtime, also the *new storm is no longer fully regulated *headlamp.
> 
> 
> 2 Single Power leds = 18 lumens max => After 30 minutes on 18 lumens the output droops by 30% ? Are you kidding ??



According to *[FONT=&quot]Joe Penacoli[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] (Black Diamond Customer Service)[/FONT], the Storm is regulated just like the prior year's model. Just emailed them to find out.


----------



## Charles L. (Oct 15, 2014)

Just picked up a Storm and a Spot. The button on the Storm is much stiffer than the Spot's -- I can't imagine finding and pressing this button with gloves on. Has anyone else noticed this? Due to waterproofing, or QC issues with my lamp?

Overall these seem like nice, light, versatile headlamps. They seem pathetically dim (esp. the flood setting) compared to my Nitecore HC50 or Zebralight H602, but they do have a nice array of features and are of course considerably less expensive. Much lighter than the HC50!

Update on weights -- just measured the weight of my 4 lamps with straps and batteries.
Nitecore HC50: 6.5 oz
Zebralight H602: 4.2 oz
BD Storm: 3.6 oz
BD Spot: 2.9 oz!

As nice as the HC50 is, to me it's just a bit heavy for extended wear. Perhaps that's because I have lighter lamps with which to compare.
ZL is a more reasonable weight, and has by far the highest highs and lowest lows. No red LED's, however, and no spot/flood alternative. 
BD's are mighty nice for their weight and price point. The light weight comes at its own price, however, as they are built with a lot of plastic and don't feel as sturdy as the other two. I suspect the H602 will remain my most-used headlamp, but I don't know -- the BDs' features and light weights are appealing.


----------



## Szemhazai (Oct 16, 2014)

Charles L. said:


> Just picked up a Storm and a Spot. The button on the Storm is much stiffer than the Spot's -- I can't imagine finding and pressing this button with gloves on. Has anyone else noticed this? Due to waterproofing, or QC issues with my lamp?



In mine it's the same... in gloves it's almost unusable - but you have power tap ;P


----------



## gcbryan (Oct 19, 2014)

What is the interface like to switch from spot to wide angle lights? Is it still a toggle system where if you have it at
spot mode and turn it off when you turn it back on it will be in wide angle?


----------



## Charles L. (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes. A quick off-on changes the beam from spot to flood.


----------



## gcbryan (Oct 19, 2014)

I really wish they would fix that. I would like for my headlamp to come on the same way every time.


----------



## magicstone12 (Oct 20, 2014)

BD products look really pretty than other headlamps,love it.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Just picked up a BD Spot. The only other headlamp I have is a SF Minimus. Of course the build quality and the UI of the Minimus is far better then the Spot but other then that the BD Spot is pretty good, especially at 1/3 the price. Comfortable, good light output/beam shape, and light weight.


----------



## Charles L. (Nov 17, 2014)

I agree, I love the Spot for its price. So light and comfortable. The UI is quirky, but I kind of like it. I do wish the flood and red beams were stronger, otherwise no complaints.


----------



## feifei (Dec 4, 2014)

the prize seems to be good.


----------



## bright star (Dec 4, 2014)

Impressive


----------



## bkb (Feb 15, 2015)

I bought a 2014 Storm a couple of months ago , overall I really like it but there are two things about it that im not sure are normal or if mine is defective. The first is a distinct yellow spot right in the center of the beam. I noticed it when there was no snow on the ground, but now that the ground is covered in snow its very noticeable. None of my other leds has a spot in the center of them. Just wondering if its normal for this light.
The second thing is the pwm, Im not overly sensitive to pwm but whenever I turn my head or shift my eyes with this headlamp on I see trails on bright objects in the foreground. I have other flashlights that use pwm and its not as noticeable to me as this is. Is it possible the pwm circuit could have a problem or does this light just use low frequency pwm.
Just wondering if I should return it for warranty repair or just live with it. Like I said, other than these two issues I really like this light.


----------



## dbgg1979 (Dec 9, 2016)

saunterer said:


> I just got my BD Storm in the mail today... 160 lumens version with power tap (orange model). I went to Cabelas last week and looked at them (the 100 lumens model) and decided not to get one. Got home, and decided that my gift card was burning a hole in my pocket and ended up ordered one off the web. I was surprised because I did not know there was an updated model.
> 
> I've only played with it for about 5 minutes outside, but here are my quick impressions:
> 
> ...


I know this is a 2 yr old thread, but I was hoping the bd storm users back then can notice this and maybe help. 

My bd storm has been with me for almost 2 yrs now. I've been using this headlamp everyday here at the farm. One night, when I took it out of my bag, the led on the side, the one that indicates the battery status, was already on. Its showing a white light. I've only seen this light up with red, green and blue. But I've never seen this white color before. It lights up whenever the headlamp is switched off. And the led switches off when the headlamp is switched on. Everything can else, all functions are normal. Just this led on the side which lights up white whenever I turn off the headlamp. Can someone help me how to switch this back to normal?


----------



## dayhiker (Dec 19, 2016)

BD usually is really good at answering question, though I have never had to ask them about their headlamps. It sounds to me light it is broken though.

I actually hate this headlamp as it turns on in the pack , even if locked. I now take the batteries out between uses, and at least now I remember how to open it! I controls aren't hard, just hard to remember or figure out without instructions.


----------



## Climb14er (Dec 20, 2016)

I've been wearing headlamps since they replaced the old Rayovac hand held plastic lights years ago when hiking and climbing the high peaks. Still have some early Petzl and later Princeton Tecs. 

The BD Storm is a phenomenal light, so many ways to use it and it's fairly lightweight! And I have the 100 lumen model and find it near perfect for on the trail and at night in a tent. BD's customer service is very good. I use the light with Eneloops and always carry four extra for an emergency.

Highly recommended headlamp.


----------



## dbgg1979 (Dec 22, 2016)

dayhiker said:


> BD usually is really good at answering question, though I have never had to ask them about their headlamps. It sounds to me light it is broken though.
> 
> I actually hate this headlamp as it turns on in the pack , even if locked. I now take the batteries out between uses, and at least now I remember how to open it! I controls aren't hard, just hard to remember or figure out without instructions.


The led on the side still lights up whenever the headlamp is off. Actually it's kinda useful at night. It now works like a night light and it easy to find in the dark. 

I have a flashlight here that has a standby mode you can enable where the button led flashes every few seconds to make it easy to find in the dark. So could this also be a similar feature of the bd storm that I accidentally enabled? Or if not, it would be nice to have this feature an option.


----------



## tivvaz (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi there,
i own an old 2014 Storm. The weight of the four batteries was always a problem for me. To solve this problem i've ordered this pack: https://hobbyking.com/de_de/turnigy...ack-walkera-v120d02s-qr-infra-x-qr-w100s.html
It fits perfectly in the innerspace of the light. I added a micro-usb charging board 5V to 4.8V into the body for use an external batteriepack. 

The problem is i couldn't get out much light that way. Could anyone give me an idea which pre-resistor at the lights board may cause the problem? Ore do i really need to use a stepup board to get out full power? 

It's amazing how lightweight the storm could be


----------



## tivvaz (Jan 31, 2017)

Sorry, i don't know how to edit my message. 

A possible step-up board would be this (text is in english): http://www.ebay.de/itm/Pololu-Adjustable-Step-Up-Step-Down-Spannungsregler-S7V8A-2118-/281994686847#rwid


I would be happy not to waste the batterie power for stepping the voltage up.
Here is a picture of the Storm with the batterie pack inside:


----------

